# Amazonia / Amazonía



## josé león

Entiendo que las dos formas son correctas  ¿cuál es la razón técnica para ello?

 Saludos y  gracias

jl


----------



## Berenguer

¿Por qué dices que "entiendes que las dos son correctas? En mi opinión sólo es correcta "amazonia" (cosa que además secunda la RAE).
Un saludo.


----------



## pejeman

Como adjetivo, la RAE consigna amazonio y amazonia, por amazónico a. Pero como región,si es que aceptamos que se use como nombre propio, la Amazonía se puede considerar correcto. Al menos yo así se lo he escuchado a todos mis amigos ecuatorianos, cuando he visitado su país. Tal vez sea como la jota que la RAE nos quiere endilgar en vez de la equis de México.

Saludos.


----------



## josé león

Muchas gracias a ambos

Saludos

jl


----------



## Eduardo Lozano T.

Aunque con cierta elasticidad se acepta la forma Amazonía, yo creo que la forma correcta es Amazonia, así como (aquí en Colombia) tenemos muchas poblaciones con la terminación *onia *y todas llevan el acento en la *o:* Fredonia, Caicedonia, Begonia. Lo mismo sucede en otras partes del mundo. Por ejemplo, a nadie se le ocurriría decir Patagonía, sino Patagonia. En forma similar tenemos a las localidades terminadas en *ania.  *Se dice Transilvania, Pensilvania, Jordania, Lusitania etc. nunca se verá acentuada ninguna de estas palabras en la *i. *Desconozco la razón de esto, pero me parece incorrecto usar Amazonía. Un saludo a todos.
Eduardo Lozano T.


----------



## JABON

Eduardo Lozano T. said:


> Aunque con cierta elasticidad se acepta la forma Amazonía, yo creo que la forma correcta es Amazonia, así como (aquí en Colombia) tenemos muchas poblaciones con la terminación *onia *y todas llevan el acento en la *o:* Fredonia, Caicedonia, Begonia. Lo mismo sucede en otras partes del mundo. Por ejemplo, a nadie se le ocurriría decir Patagonía, sino Patagonia. En forma similar tenemos a las localidades terminadas en *ania.  *Se dice Transilvania, Pensilvania, Jordania, Lusitania etc. nunca se verá acentuada ninguna de estas palabras en la *i. *Desconozco la razón de esto, pero me parece incorrecto usar Amazonía. Un saludo a todos.
> Eduardo Lozano T.


Hola: 
Secundo el razonamiento de Eduardo, pero he oído que algunos brasileños ponen el énfasis en la i.
También hubiera sido posible empezar esta discusión con Antioquía y Antioquia, la una en Turquía y la otra en Colombia


----------



## Istriano

*Nueva pregunta*
*Hilos unidos*​ 
Hola colegas,
me gustaría saber ¿cuál es la forma más común en vuestro país:
Amazonia o Amazonía?


Gracias.


----------



## chamyto

Por aquí "Amazonia"


----------



## Colchonero

Amazonía no está registrada en el DRAE. Sin embargo, la oigo cada vez más en los medios de comunicación. ¿Hay alguna diferencia entre ellas? No sé por qué tiendo a pensar que Amazonia se usa como término geográfico y Amazonía se usa más bien para aludir a temas ecológicos o biológicos. Quizá me equivoco y es sólo una impresión sin fundamento.


----------



## jorgema

Pues a los peruanos no nos hablen de Amazonia, sino de Amazonía, con el acento bien puesto sobre la i, y con mucho orgullo, ya que la Amazonía peruana comprende casi la mitad del territorio del país.
A nosotros siempre nos suena extraño lo de Amazonia, sin el acento al que estamos habituados y que aprendemos desde niños.


----------



## elinquisidor

Istriano said:


> Hola colegas,
> me gustaría saber ¿cuál es la forma más común en vuestro país:
> Amazonia o Amazonía?
> 
> 
> Gracias.


 
En mi país sólo he escuchado Amazonia. 
Soy de Argentina.


----------



## Vampiro

Por acá Amazon*í*a.
_


----------



## Saúl Ortega

Amazonía.


----------



## JeSuisSnob

Por acá yo sólo he escuchado "Amazonia".

Saludos.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Las únicas que suenan naturales en mi manzana son las formas Amazonia y amazónico.


----------



## Cbes

Sería bueno que alguien con conocimiento de portugués nos aclare el panorama, creo que el caso se da por influencia de la pronunciación portuguesa, para nosostros es Amazonia y para ellos Amazonía, lo mismo con el gentilicio para nosotros brasileño y para ellos brasileiro que hace que muchos digan "brasilero".

Ups , de acuerdo a la respuesta de jazyk, entonces es Amazonia.


----------



## jazyk

En portugués es Amazônia.


----------



## Vampiro

Lo que yo veo es que se pronuncia "amazonia" sólo en España y en el Río de la Plata...

Edito: y México, jé.
_


----------



## Señor K

Secundo a Vampiro en que por estos pagos se conoce como Amazonía, pero he escuchado en forma creciente el término sin tilde. Y como Colchonero, tiendo a pensar que esta última la dicen refiriéndose más a la zona como geografía, en tanto que Amazonía para reserva biológica o biodiversidad.

No está solo, compañero. XD


----------



## Pinairun

Vampiro said:


> Lo que yo veo es que se pronuncia "amazonia" sólo en España y en el Río de la Plata...
> 
> Edito: y México, jé.
> _


 
Con respecto al nombre propio no al adjetivo, en España se oyen las dos. Y no sabría decir cuál de ellas más que la otra.


----------



## Fondero

El _Diccionario panhispánico de dudas_ dice que las dos son válidas. Una forma se usa en un lugar, y la otra en otros lugares, y ya.


----------



## elinquisidor

Muchas gracias.


----------



## Señor K

Hoy me volví a topar con estos dos conceptos.

Para aclarar dudas, me remití al diccionario de la RAE para ver alguna decisión o actualización al respecto.

Grande fue mi sorpresa al constatar no solo que no está comprendida "Amazonía", sino que "Amazonia" redirige a "amazónico", o sea cosas "relativas a las amazonas o al río Amazonas". O sea, no existiría un término para definir la zona que todos -de una manera u otra- identificamos con la palabra (no me quiero meter a delimitarlo porque de geografía sé muy poco en comparación con el herir susceptibilidades... ).


----------



## jorgema

Bueno, sería raro que el DRAE incluya el nombre propio de una región geográfica (entiendo que *amazonia/amazonio* allí son adjetivos y no nombres), pero el DPD sí incluye el sustantivo y da por válidas ambas formas, y menciona que Amazonía se usa especialmente en el Perú, Ecuador y Venezuela; por lo que se ha comentado en este hilo, habría que incluir a Chile en ese grupo.


----------



## Kerena

jorgema said:


> ...pero el DPD sí incluye el sustantivo y da por válidas ambas formas, y menciona que Amazonía se usa especialmente en el Perú, Ecuador y Venezuela; por lo que se ha comentado en este hilo, habría que incluir a Chile en ese grupo.


Y a Colombia también.


----------



## Jonno

jorgema said:


> entiendo que *amazonia/amazonio* allí son adjetivos y no nombres



Lo que aparece en el diccionario es *amazónico, a*. Lo que pasa es que si escribes Amazonia o Amazonía, al no estar recogidos el diccionario online te sugiere amazónico, que sí lo está.



Señor K said:


> O sea, no existiría un término para definir la zona que todos -de una manera u otra- identificamos con la palabra


El diccionario de la lengua no es una enciclopedia, ni recoge todas las palabras válidas.


----------



## jorgema

Jonno said:


> Lo que aparece en el diccionario es *amazónico, a*. Lo que pasa es que si escribes Amazonia o Amazonía, al no estar recogidos el diccionario online te sugiere amazónico, que sí lo está.



*amazonio, nia*

Del lat. _Amazonius._
1. adj. p. us. amazónico.

Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados

Adjetivo poco usado ciertamente. Ni siquiera habría sabido que existía si no fuera por este hilo. ¿Habrá alguien dicho alguna vez frases como "los nativos amazonios"?


----------



## Kerena

jorgema said:


> ¿Habrá alguien dicho alguna vez frases como "los nativos amazonios"?


No creo. Nunca lo he visto en ningún artículo, texto o publicación. Es más, busqué en Google y los resultados que arroja remiten al adjetivo "amazónico".


----------



## Jonno

jorgema said:


> *amazonio, nia*
> 
> Del lat. _Amazonius._
> 1. adj. p. us. amazónico.
> 
> Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados
> 
> Adjetivo poco usado ciertamente. Ni siquiera habría sabido que existía si no fuera por este hilo. ¿Habrá alguien dicho alguna vez frases como "los nativos amazonios"?


Mis disculpas. Me fié de Señor K... e hice mal


----------



## Vampiro

Qué mal me suenan frases como: "Voy a visitar la Ama*zo*nia", "La deforestación es cada vez más grave en la Ama*zo*nia"...
Ese acento en la "o" me queda a contrapelo.
Bueno, cuestión de usos, el oído se acostumbra a todo.
_


----------



## Señor K

jorgema said:


> *amazonio, nia*
> 
> Del lat. _Amazonius._
> 1. adj. p. us. amazónico.
> 
> Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados
> 
> Adjetivo poco usado ciertamente. Ni siquiera habría sabido que existía si no fuera por este hilo. ¿Habrá alguien dicho alguna vez frases como "los nativos amazonios"?





Jonno said:


> Mis disculpas. Me fié de Señor K... e hice mal



No, no hiciste mal. Yo dije que no existía como nombre de la región, y no lo hace. Tal como dice Jorgema, "amazonia" está definido como adjetivo, no como sustantivo.


----------



## Jonno

El diccionario de la Academia nunca recoge nombres propios, salvo que tengan un uso especial. Mi error no fue ese, pues es algo sabido, sino dar por hecho que el DLE online sugería "amazónico, a" al buscar "Amazonia" o "Amazonía", cuando lo que en realidad sugiere es "amazonio, a".


----------



## Señor K

10-4.


----------



## Kerena

Vampiro said:


> Qué mal me suenan frases como: "Voy a visitar la Ama*zo*nia", "La deforestación es cada vez más grave en la Ama*zo*nia"...
> Ese acento en la "o" me queda a contrapelo.


A mí me sucede lo mismo.


----------

